# Any Opinions on Harbor Freight Hydraulic Press?



## 32-0-0

Looking into buying a hydraulic press for the shop and am considering the 20 ton Harbor Freight model which is listed on their site for about $185.

I would only be using it for routine shop stuff...removing bearing races, u-joints etc.

Any opinions on this thing?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## broadriverhay

Add the air over hydraulic jack and that will make a nice press. I’m not a big fan of their tools but for occasional use I think one would be happy with it.


----------



## Palmettokat

At that price assume it is one with bottle jack on it. I have had one for maybe 10 years as broadriverhay has said works fine for occasion use. Don't use it very often but it does good. Sure find it hard to believe it is a true 20 ton of pressure but have used it most recent for replacing bears in disk axle hub. One thing have noted is the rod out the bottom has chipped on the edges of it making it rounded like. You may need to weld the feet to the uprights to prevent wiggle with the bolts there.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I've got one I've had several years and it does a good job saves me time and money so I say go for it.


----------



## RockmartGA

I've got the smaller 12 ton model from Harbor Freight. Works well enough for my occasional needs. I'm happy with it.


----------



## IH 1586

I have one. Works good for what I do with it.


----------



## notmydaytoday

I just got one to press new bearings on some jeep axles and it worked good for me.


----------



## stack em up

I’d say no. A 20 ton press couldn’t push out a poop if it needed to. Watch some auctions for machine shops and equipment dealers and such. We got a 150 ton press from a co-op closing for $350. I can’t imagine not having at least that big of one, sometimes that isn’t enough.


----------



## ozarkian

I have a HF 20 ton . Used it many times for several years. Never had any problems.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I almost bought one from Harbor Freight but the one on display was screwed up something was out of square so I still don’t own one..


----------



## StxPecans

stack em up said:


> I'd say no. A 20 ton press couldn't push out a poop if it needed to. Watch some auctions for machine shops and equipment dealers and such. We got a 150 ton press from a co-op closing for $350. I can't imagine not having at least that big of one, sometimes that isn't enough.


350 is a good price for such a press. Ihope you have a cage on it if 150tons is not doing the job. Sounds like possibly heating or cooling needs to be utilized if 150 ton press is not getting the job done.
To me force is one thing about a press but actual press demisions is a big deal. Often you need your press taller or wider to get said part in a position to start pushing on it. And i would not reccomend adding a larger capacity jack, did that once and frame broke and could have been dangerous. Also having a guage on a press to me is important for safety and for pressing certain jobs.


----------



## StxPecans

stack em up said:


> I'd say no. A 20 ton press couldn't push out a poop if it needed to. Watch some auctions for machine shops and equipment dealers and such. We got a 150 ton press from a co-op closing for $350. I can't imagine not having at least that big of one, sometimes that isn't enough.


350 is a good price for such a press. Ihope you have a cage on it if 150tons is not doing the job. Sounds like possibly heating or cooling needs to be utilized if 150 ton press is not getting the job done.
To me force is one thing about a press but actual press demisions is a big deal. Often you need your press taller or wider to get said part in a position to start pushing on it. And i would not reccomend adding a larger capacity jack, did that once and frame broke and could have been dangerous. Also having a guage on a press to me is important for safety and for pressing certain jobs.


----------



## slowzuki

We have a 12 ton model with a 20 ton jack in it, bad idea, she is torn up pretty bad but has done a lot of work. I wish I had a 50 ton, couldn’t even do the axle u-joints in my truck, had to old time them with the sledge hammer to get them out.


----------



## broadriverhay

I bought some large channel iron years ago to build one and never did it. I may have to make that an upcoming project.


----------



## 32-0-0

Picked it today...here’s a tip...found a digital coupon from Harbor Freight for 20% off...was able to walk it out the door for only about $140. Coupon is valid until Dec. 31.


----------



## vhaby

I bought a HF press several years ago and it paid for itself the first week by reshaping things like the arms on a brush grapple. Got tired of paying $30 per for a welding shop to do the straightening. Never buy from HF without using coupons if you can help it.


----------



## r82230

vhaby said:


> Never buy from HF without using coupons if you can help it.


And get the free flashlights or 25' tape measure, the price is right. I think I have about 10 of each, laying all around, sure are handy (and if one breaks or gets 'miss placed', I don't worry about it). 

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo

I am of the opinion that most all Harbor Freight tools are perfectly fine for occasional use. If you're going to use it once in a while for pressing out things it'll be fine. If you're going to use it everyday all day probably not. I have one of their welders that works just fine for me although if I was doing it every day for a job I'd buy a better quality one.


----------



## mlappin

I only buy Harbor Freight stuff if I plan on modifying it anyways and voiding any warranty right off the get go.

For occasional use it will probably do you fine although 20 ton isn't much.

A little something the local machinist/welding shop owner told me when i was shopping for a press brake/shear/roller. They are all made in the same factory in China, Dayton, Baleigh, Harbor Freight, Jet, etc. The higher end parts on the QC goes into the Dayton, Jet etc while the stuff that barely passes goes into the Harbor Freight model. Drove to the local HF as they had one in stock for about a third of the Dayton, and you could tell on the HF model, lots of porosity on the castings, poor paint job, loose and tight spots in the action, poor machine finish on the non painted parts, etc. Granted a press and a press brake/shear are entirely two different things, but if it's something I intend to keep, it doesn't come from Harbor Freight.


----------



## cjsr8595

I have a HF press as well, pressed a lot of carrier bearings with it. Its been a good piece.


----------



## hosspuller

I have a HF 20 ton. It's no Dake. If you're going to do regular shop work, the Dake 50 ton is a minimum. But the HF has performed well enough in its $150 range. Anything beyond the HF goes to a shop or the blue wrench.


----------



## mlappin

I actually have a HF 30ton air over hydraulic jack I installed in our Carolina(?) press. SOOO much handier than pumping it by hand.


----------

